# How do you know rescue is legit?



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

There is a local rescue ran from a private home, they are listed on petfinder.com. You can only begin contact thru e-mail, they don't list a phone or address. I can understand that so they don't have people just showing up, dropping off animals in the middle of the nite, curious phone call, etc. but how do you know if legit rescue, animals being taken care, safe and clean? On their web site they will pick up soda cans, take donations. Would like to donate but wondered about if it is legit, also giving my address to someone you don't know to pick up cans.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You can look up if they are a registered 501(c)(3) organization--meaning they registered with the IRS as a charity: Exempt Organizations Select Check

If you don't want to have them get your address, you could offer to meet them in a public place to give them the cans. 

You could also post the name of it, and ask knowledgeable people here to confirm it is reputable (or PM you if it's not).


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks magwart, they say on web site they are registered 501 org. The name of the rescue is okadoptadog.


----------

